# New Pictures of "Star" :)



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Took these shots yesterday, little bugger is digging holes all over the garden, she also likes the empty water bottles 

Enjoy and thanks for looking in


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

She so gorgeous!!!
Lovely pics


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

What a beautiful puppy! Love the ears!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Zoe n Pink  x

Star is being very destructive at the moment, hopefully she will get over this spell soon, well I live in hope lol 

Yeah have you seen the way the sun has shone through her ear and you can see the orange bucket at the back, looks like she's got a hole in her left ear


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

She's lovely  I wondered what was going on with her ear at first but then realised it was the light shining through it.

The pic of her catching her tail brought back so many memories, my collie knew "fetch your tail" and would catch his tail then walk in circles until he reached us with it still in his mouth.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Love the ears! Sadly Mabel's ears stopped doing this a couple of weeks ago, wish they hadn't it looks so sweet.


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

just wanted to say what a gorgeous pup you have - great pictures.
x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Sarah, Grace and Jen for the kind comments  x

I thought I was seeing things at 1st, thought she has torn her ear so I went to check her, like said the sun was shining through.

I've not taught her to chase her tail she's doing it all herself, so funny to watch in the garden as she falls over after going round and round in circles 

I agree grace they do look cute the way their ears are when pups, not be long now when both of them sticking straight up {ohhh matron} 

Sarah she's bonkers enough without me encouraging her, but still laughing here at you're post, I can imagine 

This afternoon I set about raking the leaves up in the back garden, we have a big sycamore tree at the end of the garden. I was busy raking up the leaves and putting them into the green wheelie bin. Turned around looked at "Star" and she had pooh all down her side :mad2:....I was busy enough and I only bathed her 2 days ago. I thought I'm not going near that so I have a outside tap with hose pipe connected. Turned it on and ofcourse she was curious but when I turned to hose the pooh off she tried to run off lol  so I grabbed her by her collar, hosed the pooh off but she wasn't happy lol :thumbup:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Looking more beautiful by the day!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Star is a stunning pup


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fluffy

can I borrow her?

forever?


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Star is very beautiful!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Nico0laGouldsmith and beary_clairey 

lol....she was fluffy lastnight, but at the mo her hair is down because she's still a bit damp 

I've just taken this picture because my last Border Collie used to lie like this


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

My collie used to sleep in some weird positions.

He's passed away now, but here is a picture of him as a pup...


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

always1more said:


> Sarah she's bonkers enough without me encouraging her, but still laughing here at you're post, I can imagine


Oh it got better, once Shadow had brought you his tail you then had to take the tail out of his mouth then shove him away with your feet so he could go spinning off around the room to catch it and fetch it again. In all other respects he was a deadly serious dog, it was his one bit of sillyness


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL Sarah, they each have their own personalities, Star's is digging holes in the back garden lol :mad2:

We still love them to bits though 

beary the picture of you're B/C is a cracker, he sure was a bonny pup, sorry to hear he's no longer with you.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

star is lovely


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you hope for the nice comment


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

Star is very cute.  Seems very happy and of course playful!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Forestland, she's been out in the front garden with me this afternoon whilst I changed the oil, filter, air filter, antifreeze she was into everything from dandelions to hosepipe, she's tired out now


----------

